# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum >  100% black owned

## murdock

i have been getting emails from companies wanting me to move my purchasing to their company because it is 100% black owned and is proud to promote they only employ young black people...isnt this called racial discimination.

why would i as a white owned bbeee company want to move my bussiness to a company which is telling me that my daughter as a young white female who will finish school next year...has absolutley no chance of ever being employed by this company because she is white....want to deal with them.

and to top it all they dont want to give me bussiness because i am not AAA (sound like a porn star) i am only 100% bbee  :Confused: 

come on people am i just an idiot or what?

----------

Dave A (10-May-10)

----------


## desA

Only use companies who are effective, or have good products. I would not do business based on colour - I'm colourblind anyhow.

----------

Dave A (10-May-10)

----------


## Chrisjan B

I am getting tired of this nonsense - I will send them on their merry way....

----------


## tec0

Yes I also think this is racial discrimination because right now thanks to our governments prerogative to promote black only business. I was told about 6 months ago that white owned business are considering not paying taxes because of this very one-sided racially driven business model. 

This is really a source for debate because why must we invest in a country that is clearly bend on promoting this one-sided business model. However there will soon come a turning point but it is also clear that the Democratic Alliance are too afraid to instate discussions based on the above. 

So if businesses take a stand and just stop paying taxes because there is no benefit to mention then it might initiate negotiations I donât know? If you see the SARS advertisements it is stated that we must build this country together and yet business are forced to close down because they can no longer do business with various large companies.  :Confused: 

There is no mentioned pressure for black only companies to employ or even train minorities and this again is reflecting on the one-sided enforced business model?

----------


## Dave A

It's a sick system and it's producing sick results (pretty much as predicted).

I've taken DesA's approach and I'm hoping that in the end good business practice will prevail (or at least survive in the cracks).

----------


## IanF

> It's a sick system and it's producing sick results (pretty much as predicted).


Dave
I skimmed through the document and it looks very accurate. We all have examples of how BEE is a complete waste of resources. My approach for a supplier is if the only reason to buy from them is BEE then get forget it. I am fortunate in that I am a micro enterprise so I don't have to worry about BEE suppliers. 


Now how do you guard against this. My strategy is:
Keep turnover below R5millionLook for monopoly type services and  products with a high marginTry not to supply government unless it is with a monoploy product or service so you have the upper hand

So I treat this the same way as price competition if the only reason you got the job is through BEE (price) then you will lose the job through BEE (price). So have a strategy to counter this.

Now will this change anything, not a chance, not with the blind loyalty to the ANC and anti-white sentiment prevailing. So don't get worked up with it, accept it and work around it to your advantage.
 :Stupid:

----------


## murdock

we are not the ones suffering...its the people like tradesmen...engineers who work for comapanies and have done so you their whole life

we can be like rape victums start a group when it affects you but until you are actually raped its not your problem...so why bother with it...imagine if all the black people adopted this attitude appartheid would still rule this country and slave rule would still be around.

the fact that their are thousands of skilled white people who cannot find work or have been paid out a smal fee to get rid of them so that a black person can take the position is not our problem so why worry about it...the fact that 100s of thousands of white people have left or are applying to leave the country...everyone says they are running away...are they running or thinking smart and getting a head start on you...it is becoming more and more difficult to get into other countries.

i suppose it is like everyone thinking the ANC is controlled by african black people...minister of finance is?  police chiefs? black but not african black...mmmm got to think these peole where taking our jobs while we were being forced to waste 2 years of our lives then the 3 month camps...they were filling the trade positions...saleman positions... finance positions... you name it...and now they regarded as black people  i think more like wolves in sheeps clothing.

the biggest electrical company in south africa...run by blacks i dont think so...who gets every single big electrical project...be it the stadium...hospital...bank...etc in  KZN not an african black company and sure as hell insnt a white owned comapny...but you see black people are now regarded as anything from a coloured to a chinese...so now you have to think is it a african black...an indian black...chinese black...coloured black...i would say rather sneaky.

the only people loosing out on the gravy train are african white people who have nowhere else to go because they cant get british passports and are stuck here...so who the fools here...all of us who think we are doing the right thing by becoming 100% bbee which actually means nothing...because now the key to success is no longer bbeee it is AAA rated.

how many companies on this website are AAA rated?

----------


## Dave A

I think this sums up the problem, and why I don't think there's much prospect of it going away anytime soon:



> but until you are actually raped its not your problem...


Yep - if you are black, what is the problem with AA and BEE - just like if you were white in the apartheid era, what was the problem with apartheid  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## desA

People have to grow past this 'colour thing' - it makes no sound business sense. It is not viable under any long-term view, in any society. It is unsustainable & will fail - it is only a matter of time.

People cannot go running off to other parts of the world forever. These countries have their own problems & don't need to bring in SA's problems. When people realise that they are the solution to the local crises of the day, & stop blaming everyone else for the country's woes, then things will get sorted out.

Society has to learn to adapt to the changing environment. If all these extortion rackets rely on government contracts, then change your business model. Adapt, morph, trade smarter. Set up a global view.

----------


## Duncan

I know this is an old post but seems that 5 years further on (since this thread started) we are still getting no where. As a small business with a level 4 BEE cause we are EME we now face a situation with customers (non government) telling us that we are not black enough and if we had a black woman owner they could deal with us without an issue. I said i am sure that there are a lot of black woman that ill take on the contract but can they actually deliver the work. No no, we understand and we want you to do the work and your work is of the highest standard, but you just not black enough.
Where are we going from here in being able to keep our business's growing when we get treated like this by a massive international company?

----------


## ians

White people should start boycotting companies which dont employ any white people.

Next time you walk into a shop see if you can spot the 1 % white employment ratio. Everyone else seems to be so concerned about the employment ratios. 

If a call centre contacts you, ask to speak to a white person. 

The problem is not the government, it is the white people who just seem to be rolling over and playing dead. We just seem to be giving up. 

People walk up to your car and take your car, we just throw our hands in the air.

People come into our houses and abuse our human rights, yet when we catch them we take their human rights into consideration.

They taking our jobs.

They forcing us out the market place and f&*^%^ everything up because they cant organise a f%^&* in a whore house. 

They take over government and turn parliament into a circus.

They take over eskom and we go back into the dark ages.

They take over SAA and all we seem to do is keep paying bailouts.

They take over the SANDF which was once a powerful force, now i dont even know if we have a defence force, other than all the EFF recruits. Maybe it will get stronger as EFF push more and more youngsters into it in an to attempt to over throw the government.

----------

Duncan (28-Apr-15)

----------


## JanChris

Hi Guys, Murdock has made a valid comment and he is not the only one. Although you own/partner a micro business, you will not get business from large companies (which you sometimes need to do business with for survival). I am in the process of registering my business and MANY companies have let me know that they cannot do business with me even if they want to as their suppliers do audits on who they supply. Not sure if my terminology is correct but this is the feedback I get. And the comment about white youngsters not getting jobs, my son is in the same position. He has a job but not for what he enjoys doing or what he is qualified for. The fact is, white kids struggle to find jobs. The issue was discussed last night on the news as the "quotas" of different race groups in the country must be applied.

----------


## wynn

I thought Murdock became ians? I may be wrong! :Slap:

----------

